# Focaccia



## justa chef (Apr 5, 2016)

Looking for a full sheet pan Recipe for Focaccia......any flavor will do

Thanx


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

This is for two full sheet pans. It is a basic recipe that you can add your own additions as you wish.

Water 2600mL

Sugar 100g

Yeast 68g

Basil 18g

Oregano 18g

Flour 3120g

Salt 75g

Use lukewarm water (110*F). Dissolve sugar in water. Sprinkle yeast on top of water. Set aside for 5 minutes.

In mixer bowl blend flour, herbs and salt well. Add in yeast mixture to flour blend and, using dough hook, mix for 6 minutes on low.

Prepare sheet pans by spraying with oil. Divide dough evenly between pans and press out evenly and into all corners on pan (I have to roll it out). Cover and let rise 30 mins. Uncover, roll out again, cover and let rise one more time for another 20 mins.

Bake at 350*F for 20 mins.

It is a simple recipe however you can gourmet it up any way you like and it works out every time.

HTH's /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Throwing a fistful of nice herbs into a couple of JiffyMix boxes works nice and easy. Before you put it into the oven you paint the top w/ an oil/butter mix. It comes out beautiful.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you @IceMan I totally forgot to say that about the oil/butter and sprinkle of some coarse sea salt!! You ROCK!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Once in a while anyway.


----------



## justa chef (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanx folks..I'll try it out this week once I do the conversions


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

IceMan said:


> [justify]Throwing a fistful of nice herbs into a couple of JiffyMix boxes works nice and easy. Before you put it into the oven you paint the top w/ an oil/butter mix. It comes out beautiful. [/justify]


That should go great with Hamburger helper and stovetop stuffing....


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Crack wise all you like. I'm OK with that. There are a lot of pre-mix packaged items that work just absolutely fine for what they are made for. The only trick is leaving _"Supreme Chef Attitude"_ at the door.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

IceMan is right. The problem is that most such products are disgusting and awful. But if you find one that is actually good, it can be a godsend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davide flore (Sep 15, 2015)

200 gr water room temperature. (Winter 30')

20 gr Evo Oil (I mean real evo oil)

7 gr sal

3 gr malt

320 gr Bread flour ( medium W, pizza flour is well too)

6 gr dry yeast.

normally 500 gr dough for a 25X40 cm pan.

I'll post the video recipe In Italian but you can ask to Vittorio the admin, any question Because He lives in the US.

Anyway the vid is very complete, the secret that make the difference is bake the Focaccia with steam, normally I use a spray bottle and every 10 min I hydrate the Focaccia inside the oven With a blend of water and Oil.


----------

